# Webservice über Tomcat loggen



## Tns (20. Mrz 2008)

ich habe einen Webservice entwickelt, der auf einem Tomcat 6 läuft und möchte alle log-Auschriebe, die in der Konsole erscheint, in einer Log-Datei mitgeloggt bekommen.

Folgende Schritte habe ich getan, damit Tomcat über log4j die log-Auschriebe mitloggen soll:

1. log4j.properties in CATALINA_HOME/lib angelegt und folgenden Inhalt gefüllt:

```
log4j.rootLogger=debug, R 
log4j.appender.R=org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender 
log4j.appender.R.File=${catalina.home}/logs/tomcat.log 
log4j.appender.R.MaxFileSize=10MB 
log4j.appender.R.MaxBackupIndex=10 
log4j.appender.R.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout 
log4j.appender.R.layout.ConversionPattern=%p %t %c - %m%n 
log4j.logger.org.apache.catalina=DEBUG, R
```

2. log4j_1.2 in CATALINA_HOME/lib kopiert

3. Datei tomcat-juli-adapters.jar in Ordner CATALINA_HOME/output/extras umkopiert


Leider funktioniert das nicht so ganz. Es wird auch kein tomcat.log im lib erzeugt. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/logging.html

Halte dich doch an die Doku


----------



## Tns (20. Mrz 2008)

danke, fast alle Schritte, die in der Doku beschrieben wurde, hab ich auch gemacht. Bis auf Schritt 3:

"Build the commons-logging additional component using the extras.xml Ant build script which is part of teh Tomcat source bundle."

Was ist damit gemeint? Ich habe im Tomcat kein extras.xml


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

> Tomcat source bundle.


Musst die TC Sourcen runterladen und Tomcat neu kompilieren (und ein paar andere Sachen)...

Was *genau* willst du loggen? Alles auf Tomcat, unabhängig vom Context/Webapp?
Wenn ja, musst du diesen umständlichen Weg gehen, ansonsten gibt es viel einfachere...


----------



## Tns (20. Mrz 2008)

hört sich nach Arbeit an
Ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen Tomcat und weisst auch nicht was alles mit geloggt werden kann.

Kannst Du mir den "einfacheren" Weg beschreiben?


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Du willst wahrscheinlich nur deine Anwendung loggen, dafür nehme ich immer log4j.
Falls du noch wissen willst welcher Client zugegriffen hat, soltest du dir das sog. Logging Valve ansehen.


----------

